# A little bit of you



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know how to translate this expresion, since the expression "λίγο από σένα" only has 71,000 results.

Context:
I just need a little bit of you to feel better, since I'm feeling lonely.

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## larshgf

Google translate (sorry!):
"Χρειάζομαι μόνο λίγα από σας να νιώσετε καλύτερα, αφού αισθάνομαι μοναξιά"


----------



## dmtrs

I'm not sure I get the meaning of the phrase right, but if what I understand is correct, I would say:

Χρειάζομαι / Μου χρειάζεται κάτι (μικρό) από σένα* για να νιώσω καλύτερα, γιατί νιώθω μοναξιά.

*or: ένα (μικρό) κομμάτι από σένα


----------



## Helleno File

Familiar discussion but would "για να _νιώθω_ καλύτερα" be better? Perhaps the singer in what I assume is one of Carlos' songs is in an optimistic frame of mind and is looking for a longer term improvement!


----------



## dmtrs

Helleno File said:


> would "για να _νιώθω_ καλύτερα" be better?



Interesting thought, Helleno File, but the choice of tense in the phrase "since _I'm feeling_ lonely" that follows gives the whole sentence a sense of _here and now_, I think, rather than one of _from now on_ or _forever_. Am I wrong?


----------



## Helleno File

dmtrs said:


> Interesting thought, Helleno File, but the choice of tense in the phrase "since _I'm feeling_ lonely" that follows gives the whole sentence a sense of _here and now_, I think, rather than one of _from now on_ or _forever_. Am I wrong?


There's no right or wrong and both are arguable. Greek offers two possibilites which English leaves unstated.


----------



## Andrious

dmtrs said:


> Χρειάζομαι / Μου χρειάζεται κάτι (μικρό) από σένα* για να νιώσω καλύτερα, γιατί νιώθω μοναξιά.
> 
> *or: ένα (μικρό) κομμάτι από σένα



I´d choose the second one, since the first one may imply a small gift.


----------



## eno2

larshgf said:


> να νιώσετε


That can't be right.



dmtrs said:


> *or: ένα (μικρό) κομμάτι από σένα


Προτιμώ.
πιο ποιητική


----------

